
NASA: Indian satellite destruction creates space junk, threatens safety of ISS - reneherse
https://www.businessinsider.com/nasa-space-junk-india-destroying-missile-threaten-international-space-station-terrible-thing-2019-4
======
kappi
Former DRDO scientist Ravi Gupta told TOI, "Such comments by the Nasa head are
discriminatory and irresponsible. It's more of a propaganda. India's test was
conducted at 300km altitude and the ISS is at much higher altitude. There is a
remote possibility of debris moving upwards and even if some pieces are moving
upwards, they will ultimately fall down as they will lose energy or momentum
they gained during the missile-satellite collision. Second, the US is blaming
us but it itself had conducted a lot of A-Sat tests in the past which
generated thousands and thousands of big size space debris, which already pose
danger to all space assets of every country, including ours. Likewise, a lot
of space debris was created during the similar tests conducted by Russia and
China. [https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/nasa-says-a-sat-
te...](https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/nasa-says-a-sat-test-debris-
pose-danger-to-iss-indian-experts-rubbish-claim/articleshow/68689579.cms)

~~~
mlprice
The tone of the NASA statement could have stated that "Debris from India's
successful destruction of an obsolete satellite demonstrates why the nations
of earth should be working to eliminate this kind of warfare."

Yes. I know. But I can dream can't I?

It's all just lovely isn't it? And people make fun of Trump establishing an
independent space defense organization. Earth is going to be a mess after we
all knock each other's satellites out of the sky. Oh well, let that be our
last battlefield.

